
New VR Game – Go Guess – Now on Steam for Rift - avadapa_oblix
https://store.steampowered.com/app/799300/Go_Guess/
======
avadapa_oblix
Hey All!

I work for Oblix, the team behind Go Guess. Go Guess is a geographic guessing
game for VR, and you can download and play now via the link! It would be great
to get input and feedback from this community. You can learn more about us at
the links below:

[https://oblixvr.com](https://oblixvr.com) [https://www.roadtovr.com/vr-quiz-
game-go-guess-uses-google-3...](https://www.roadtovr.com/vr-quiz-game-go-
guess-uses-google-360-captures-make-guess/)

